# Dachshund with raw bleeding ears



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a Doxie I got from the shelter. He has this recurring issue with the tips of his ears and where his ears bend on the top becoming bloody messes. He scratches them raw and bleeds everywhere.

We take him to the vet, he gets 2 shots..one being a hydrocortisone the other some sort of antibiotic..and he's fine..but then a few weeks later hes raw and bleeding again. We can get it to stop but then he shakes his head and its like blood splatter analysis time...

Any suggestions? Any reasons why it comes and goes?

Right now the poor fellow has a slathering of a & d ointment, a layer of gauze, then a layer of vet wrap..

I gave him some benadryl, and his antibiotic..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 5, 2010)

i heard that its from a nutritional deficiency..adding a multivitamin with zinc in it will help...
i recently "took" a dog away from a neighbor down the street cuz he wasnt caring for her...she was wayy underweight,had broken her leg and he let it heal wrong..anyways she had these skin issues that were really bad at first..kinda like hotspots but not really..turned out it was from a nutritional deficiency..her ears didnt bleed but i do remember ready that it was one of the major symptoms....i had to buy dogfood with better ingredients and i added cod liver oil to her diet ....shes prob gonna have issues for the rest of her life cuz she wasnt fed very often...sad..
when i took her away from him..he said he had a bag of dogfood that he would let me have....shes a good size pitbull and he handed me a tiny little sample bag of dog food...the whole bag should have been for one feeding for her..i aksed him when she ate last...and he had to think about it.....couldnt remember...i wanted to punch him in the face...anyways now she guards her food and hides it under things...cuz shes not used to it always being available...how long have u had ur dachsund..? by the way i have a dachsund too...they are a strange breed..atleast ours is...very insecure and needy with people and snappy and mean with the other dogs...(who by the way could prob eat her for breakfast)..shes got Napoleon syndrome..hehe..rambling sorry..anyways google nutritional deficiency and see if maybe thats the prob...i hope ur wiener gets better soon


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 5, 2010)

just thought of something.....ur vet is treating ur dog for an allergic reaction with the cortizone...those shots last in their system for about 8-12 weeks ..ur dog prob starts having probs all over again after the cortizone is out of his system huh?..if thats the case then most of the time they are allergic to something in the dogfood ur feeding him.
these are the most common food allergies found in dogfood
# Beef
# Dairy Products
# Chicken
# Wheat
# Yeast
# Eggs
# Corn
# Soy
# Pork

i did all this stuff with the pitbull too
when i researched it ..alot of people recomended buying a dogfood with a very unusual meat ...like venison,or lamb,fish and sweet potatoe...beleive it or not they feed rabbit based dogfood for food allergies too...but were not goin there obviously..
also a grain free dogfood might be a good start.
whats a pain is its not something that ull see fixed overnight..so u gotta feed them a dif brand for awhile to see results....
good luck and keep us posted


----------



## naturestee (Nov 5, 2010)

It does sound like maybe a hot spot sort of thing. My cat Lily has those from allergies. She was already on a minimal ingredient, high quality food but had to be switched to a duck & pea food. It helped but she still occasionally gets them, just not as bad. The first few were on her ears. Steroid shots and antibiotics helped a little, but she had to be in an e-collar for some time because she was scratching really deep.

I'd try going to a minimal ingredient food like California Natural (try something with stuff he hasn't had before, if possible) and do that for a few months. It will take a while to show if it's working or not. If that doesn't work, try one of the allergy foods. I'm using Natural Balance Duck & Pea. There are prescription diets but they're usually more expensive for no good reason.

One of my friend's dogs has to eat a vegetarian dog food or she gets eczema. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 5, 2010)

Yup, my cat had an ear issue from food allergies (she was allergic to fish in her senior years), which incidentally started after she had a bad reaction licking Advantage off of another cat. 

Daily cleaning and diet adjustments were the key. 

I also reposted this on a dog rescue board, they also said food allergies. 


sas :clover:


----------



## Nela (Nov 7, 2010)

I had the same issue with my cat I hope he gets better soon. Must be so irritating for him and for you not knowing what :expressionless:rose:


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 7, 2010)

what are you feeding your dog?


----------



## Pipp (Nov 7, 2010)

More info from the dog rescue board I'm on... 

---------

"Marginal Auricular Dermatosis affects Dachshunds. The cause is unknown, but it may be associated with abnormal microcirculation in the pinnae. Early lesions consist of alopecia, crusts, and scales around the margins of the pinnae. In chronic cases, the whole pinna may become alopecic, and painful ulceration, fissuring and lichenification may occur around the margins." 

Also 
"Several immune-mediated diseases including pemphigus foliaceus, pemphigus erythematosus, bullous pemphigoid, systemic lupus erythematosis, discoid lupus erythematosis, cold agglutinin disease, and drug eruptions cause pinnal alopecia, crusting and ulceration. Pinnal inflammation and pruritis are frequent in canine atopy and food hypersensitivity."

---------

A raw food diet is recommended by many. 


sas :clover:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok whats a raw food diet?

Right now he's in an E Collar and getting rice and chicken...

suggestions?


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 9, 2010)

what is the name of the dog food?


----------

